# What Pennsylvania Past Master who was also a Past District Deputy Grand Master...



## Blake Bowden (Dec 1, 2010)

What Pennsylvania Past Master who was also a Past District Deputy Grand Master became President of the United States?


----------



## Casey (Dec 1, 2010)

Is this open book?  If so..... James Buchanan.  If not open book.  I got no idear.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 5, 2010)

Guys, I didn't crack the book on this one ... but I think its "I don't got no _ideal_.  I think?"

At any rate, it warn't Abraham 'cause he ain't from the Commonwealth and he warn't no mason.  Howard just might not have lived long enough to get all that done.  But, he could have attended many lodge meetings ... considering that fully developed waste line.


----------



## RichardRLJ (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it isn't Abe.  Taft seems to be from Ohio.  I'll guess Buchanan!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 8, 2010)

Answer is:

A. James Buchanan


----------



## Blake Bowden (Dec 8, 2010)

Answer is:

A. James Buchanan


----------

